# reds vs giant carp



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i have 4 hungry reds in a 60 gl tank they havent eaten for like 2 weeks ,anyway i caught a big ass carp from fishing n i took it home id say its about 12-13 inches long with a fat body ,lets just say a big ass dinner for my reds i know they cant eat all of the carp since its way too big but i decided to put his big ass in the tank ,right away my reds started ripping up his tail and fins it was preety crazy i thought my tank was gonna break since the carp started swimming like crazy for his life hitting the glass ,well im glad my tank didnt crack or break ,the carp looks ugly now he has no tail and fins are almost gone 1 of my reds bit the carp right in his face took a chunk off his face ohh i feel bad for the carp


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

vids? pics??

i hope that carp doesnt have any parasites








carps are already ugly looking fish to begin with


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

caught alotta carp never once thought about putting one in my fish tank - ugly ass fish and what a mess if they do finish him off, thats just using piranhas for entertainment in my opinion at any cost


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


true, carp are a nasty invasive species and should definitely be banned.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


true, carp are a nasty invasive species and should definitely be banned.








[/quote]

I think he was talkin about the Ps







UH can i ask why u didnt feed ur Ps for 2 weeks?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i want to see my p's take down a big fish one day, but i believe it will be a pacu


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Matty125 said:


> one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


true, carp are a nasty invasive species and should definitely be banned.








[/quote]

I think he was talkin about the Ps







UH can i ask why u didnt feed ur Ps for 2 weeks?
[/quote]
because that way the feeding frenzy is even more INTENSE!!!!!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


true, carp are a nasty invasive species and should definitely be banned.








[/quote]

I think he was talkin about the Ps







UH can i ask why u didnt feed ur Ps for 2 weeks?
[/quote]
because that way the feeding frenzy is even more INTENSE!!!!!!!






















[/quote]

Yeah that's exactly what I'm going to do before I steal that baby from the hospital nursery..


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i normally dont feed my reds sometimes they dont eat for almost a month but i dont go as far as a month of not feeding them cause i dont want them to die or eat eachother ..i use to feed them everyday but that was when they where only an inch but now there about 5-6 inches n can go for weeks without eating ..i learn that from this site people here told me before that reds can survive without eating for 1 month or more n believe it or not its true , n believe me whenever i feed my reds they eat so much that der tummy is so fat like hell ,looks like there about to give birth ...i actually want my reds to finish the carp so i can put back my driftwood and fake plants that i took off to make swimming room for the carp ...next week im getting a used 180 gallon tank with stand for 200 cnd is that a good deal ?? i got my 60 gl tank for free but 180 gl for 200 is a must buy right ??


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

MOTM ...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


true, carp are a nasty invasive species and should definitely be banned.








[/quote]

I think he was talkin about the Ps







UH can i ask why u didnt feed ur Ps for 2 weeks?
[/quote]
because that way the feeding frenzy is even more INTENSE!!!!!!!






















[/quote]

Yeah that's exactly what I'm going to do before I steal that baby from the hospital nursery..
[/quote]
what BABY?!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just keep an eye out for the feeding video next month... Hella entertaining...


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> MOTM ...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think you would of been better cutting the filets from the tail up off those carp and pitch the rest of the boney flesh and "mud vain".

Carp basically have alot of "sh*t" in that mud vain, they eat crawfish, doughball, wheatie ball...etc.. from the bottem

i was thinking of trying some gizzard shads for my fish, frozen first then served, Iv gott about 20 pounds of them right now....

moved to feeding


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


true, carp are a nasty invasive species and should definitely be banned.








[/quote]

He was not talking about the carp.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

its only going to mess your tank up


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

spoondc2 said:


> i have 4 hungry reds in a 60 gl tank they havent eaten for like 2 weeks ,anyway i caught a big ass carp from fishing n i took it home id say its about 12-13 inches long with a fat body ,lets just say a big ass dinner for my reds i know they cant eat all of the carp since its way too big but i decided to put his big ass in the tank ,right away my reds started ripping up his tail and fins it was preety crazy i thought my tank was gonna break since the carp started swimming like crazy for his life hitting the glass ,well im glad my tank didnt crack or break ,the carp looks ugly now he has no tail and fins are almost gone 1 of my reds bit the carp right in his face took a chunk off his face ohh i feel bad for the carp


that sucks.

I suggest you feed your fish more than once in 2 weeks and dont give then big ass carps as its cruel and unessesary.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ruger345 said:


> one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


true, carp are a nasty invasive species and should definitely be banned.








[/quote]

He was not talking about the carp.








[/quote]
I DONT KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coolbreeze (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats Just Careles Think About al The Para In Them 
Whoud never put a fish like that in my thank 
my red bellies only geth the best


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont think you should feed them something that big unless you have like 8 or more adult p's


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

water is going to get owned, and in turn, your piranahs are going down, unless you have monster filtration, and you do alot of maintnence


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> one of the reasons these fish are banned in certain states


true, carp are a nasty invasive species and should definitely be banned.








[/quote]

LOL

It was a bad idea IMO
next time, use a smaller fishy...
that you bought from the grocery store


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

carps are bottom feeders, they eat all the crap on the lake or river floor. There are so many carp in upstate new york where i went to school that you can get a crossbow and shoot a bow in the water and hit at least 10. and theya re all 8 to 20 pounds. huge fish. u get tired reeling them in. so my roommate use to use a crossbow


----------



## freebie614 (Apr 17, 2006)

I wouldn't feed my Pirahna ANYTHING i caught from a local lake/pond/river,... especially a carp....

Did you buy your pirahna just to watch it tear other fish apart?

I've feed them goldfish (after making sure the goldfish weren't infected with anything by keeping them in a different tank for 3 weeks),..and i know goldfish aren't MUCH different than carp... but your idea seems pretty savage....


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

imagine that treating your fish to a crappy meal because thats all carp are garbage fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Title should have been: *reds vs giant parasite-ridden thiaminase bomb*









I'm sure your Reds will love you for feeding them one of the most unhealthy food items imaginable


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> MOTM ...


----------

